
Help the EU make free software more reliable and secure - M2Ys4U
https://juliareda.eu/2016/06/eu-free-software-security-audits/
======
benaston
The EU is a supra-national political union with the aim of turning nation
states into regions and centralising power and wealth in an
unelected/indirectly elected elite.

You might make free software more reliable and secure. The EU won't.

